# Gynecologist in DUBAI, Karama



## karthikanbarasan (Feb 19, 2017)

Dear friends, 

Any suggestions for good Gynecologist in Karama area (Karama, Bur Dubai etc). My wife has shifted to Dubai couple of weeks before and she is 5 months to delivery. We are looking for good Gynecologist in and around Karama area with good experience. Kindly suggest. 

Thanks
Karthik


----------



## CathyO (May 30, 2017)

Dr Leela Manjiri at Union Medical center in Karama was excellent. Was my doctor about 10 years ago. I no longer live there. 
Dr. Bhavani is a pediatrician at the same clinic. I miss them


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

CathyO said:


> Dr Leela Manjiri at Union Medical center in Karama was excellent. Was my doctor about 10 years ago. I no longer live there.
> Dr. Bhavani is a pediatrician at the same clinic. I miss them


A lot of changes happen in ten years. Most likely they won't work there any longer. 
Perhaps leave the commenting to ex-pats currently living in Dubai?


----------

